# you can beat this!



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

for those who are feeing real crummy, i know exactly how you feel! find your ROOT CAUSE. I was able to bring my thyroid antibodies to 0 and it took me more than a year now! it takes time, it does NOT happen overnight ! but you can wean off your meds, and supplements. CHANGE YOUR DIET! STAY IN THE POSITIVE PEOPLE! and have a great year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad you are feeling better.

I agree that diet can affect how one feels but there are alot of other components - one being proper medication.

Adjusting diet and being proper medication can make us feel our best.

Goal - mid to 3/4 range free's.


----------

